# fake clomid?



## dirtydog (Jun 26, 2011)

Someone hooked me up with clomid but I can't identify it anywhere.Does anyone know what a small,round,green pill with xo or ox on one side and nothing on the other is?


----------



## vortex (Jun 26, 2011)

Try this website, Pill Identification Wizard from Drugs.com


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 26, 2011)

I've tried a lot of sites like that.nothing!


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 26, 2011)

I was told it is Russian.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like it's oxide labs stuff.

TABLETS

Oxide labs is made in Russia.


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks ! That is it.


----------



## vortex (Jun 26, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Sounds like it's oxide labs stuff.
> 
> TABLETS
> 
> Oxide labs is made in Russia.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 26, 2011)

Most people will not bother to fake clomid because it is not a big money maker for counterfeiters.  More than likely it is not fake.


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 26, 2011)

wow I thought by law pharmacies had to sell you syringes! I guess not in Indiana!


----------



## Xx3hoodrich3xX (Jun 26, 2011)

i have never heard of it


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 27, 2011)

I would try and get pct chems from one of the board sponsors, then you will never have to wonder if its legit.


----------

